# Paladin blackcherry



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Anybody ever tried this? I picked up a pouch at the store today....cause they had nothing else. Im no expert at pipe tobacco but its not half bad. Its the first aromatic ive tried. It has a very pleasant cherry smell and a slight cherry taste. I didnt expect much for $2.90. It was just something to see what i had a taste for. Im really amazed at how different pipe tobacco is from cigars.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Not a bad tobacco for a change of pace I agree.


Not something I smoked alot of but every once in a while.



I know how it is to try to find pipe tobacco..The only B&M I know that has any has a very small selection..



Shawn


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Back in the '70's when I first picked up a pipe, PBC was one of my first starter tobaccos. Now to put it politely(or not :wink: ), I would rather smoke my cat's hairballs....not for me. But it still beats Mix 79.

Ed


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i know how that is....our little smoke shop only has Carter Hall, Prince Albert, Velvet, Paladin, and a few Smokers Pride blends. They have Dr. Grabow pipes, Medico filters, czech tools, and pipe cleaners. So its not a total loss i guess at least they have somethin.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

I really enjoyed my first two pouches of PBC, despite the negative (and humerous) reviews one might happen upon. :biggrin:

That said, my third pouch is still unfinished. Don't know if I'll ever finish it but you never know.

Now, I think Prince Albert (PA) is the only OTC baccy I will buy. Still smoking that regularly.

But yeah, enjoy the PBC. I'm still a newbie and I couldn't agree with you more on how different pipes are.


----------



## HU1844SMOKER (May 30, 2009)

I liked it but do not smoke it very often. I knew one guy that is all he smoked.


----------

